# Urgent: Late extending visa!



## wemet (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi,

My wife and I are in Phuket on 60 day tourist visas. It's late Friday and I just realized that our visas expire on Sunday. What are our options now? We were planning on getting 30 day extensions at the immigration office here in Phuket but now, the earliest we'll be able to get there is when they reopen Monday morning. Is this going to be problem? Will they still allow us to extend it or are going to have to a border run now instead??? Kinda freakin' out a bit... Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

wemet:

Don't freak out and don't worry. It won't do you any good. Everyone makes mistakes although I wouldn't consider this a mistake, just an overlook.

My advice to you is to be at the immigration office first thing Monday morning. Politely explain to the immigration agent, with a "oh so sorry I made a mistake can you please help me out" smile on your face, explaining how you were having such a wonderful, and enjoyable time on their beautiful beaches that time just slipped your mind, and how you are so sorry for the needless inconvenience you have caused him/her and how in the future you will be much more mindful of the calender. 

So be it. You can't change the calendar. Apologize profusely and hope for the best. Good luck.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Probably the best that you can do. Nice guys in Immigraton in my experience.. keep in mind that noone likes Monday mornings... let us know how it went..


----------



## Tipa (Mar 4, 2012)

You should go to immigration earlier on Monday. There's lot people will go there because Tuesday will be public holiday 
Good luck.


----------



## wemet (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone. We're wading there first thing in the morning and I'll make sure to let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## wemet (Jun 21, 2012)

All's good in tha hood. We got our visa extended this morning with no problems. They didn't even charge us the overstay fee 

Thanks again for all your advice.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

wemet said:


> All's good in tha hood. We got our visa extended this morning with no problems. They didn't even charge us the overstay fee
> 
> Thanks again for all your advice.


:clap2:


----------

